# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 12)



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2020)

*THE SKY IS FALLING!! *
*THE SKY IS FALLING!!!*

*Bug out Bag - What 5 woodworking tools would you take?*

*A bug-out bag or BOB is a portable kit that normally contains the items one would require to survive for 72 hours when evacuating from a disaster, although some kits are designed to last longer periods. 
*

*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.*


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2020)

#1. Toilet paper! Oops sorry that's another topic.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2020)

Ok I'll try and get serious.
Folding saw
Hammer
Combination square
Tape measure
Gerber or leatherman multi tool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2020)

hatchet-axe-saw- Draw knife-sharpening stone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Mar 15, 2020)

Bow saw (strap 'er on), adz/hatchet combo, draw knife, mongo knife (that can double as a froe), as big a square as i can carry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 15, 2020)

Ryoba saw, my jackplane, measuring device/ straightedge, card scraper?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 15, 2020)

Axe, which doubles as hammer.
Folding saw
Combo screwdriver (multi-bit)
Chisel, probably mortise
Sharpening stone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 15, 2020)

Chainsaw with gas, oil, scrench, and a safety helmet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Mar 15, 2020)

Kind of depends on reason to “ bug out”:
If in survival mode; an axe/hatchet, bow/limb saw, big knife, smaller knife, sharpening stone.
Other- never mind— reread parameter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 16, 2020)

I think I’d bring—
1. Hatchet
2. Gerber Multi Tool
3. Tape measure
4. Folding saw
5. A 1/2” chisel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Double blade axe
Sharpening stone
Hammer
Knife
Bow saw
My cnc mill (whoops too many)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 16, 2020)

this sums up my plans for bugging out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 16, 2020)

Small saw
CA Glue
2 - qt DNA
SIG P226 Mk 25 ....um....remote hole making machine
1000 9mm refills for hole making machine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 16, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Kind of depends on reason to “ bug out”:
> If in survival mode; an axe/hatchet, bow/limb saw, big knife, smaller knife, sharpening stone.
> Other- never mind— reread parameter.


I thought about knifes but always one in pocket and the big one would go with rifle-ammo in the non- wood working essentials list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 16, 2020)

and if you live in my state- ground zero for covid-19 - schools closed for 6 weeks- Restaurants and bars are closed except take out- no groups of 50 and over and they have to be distanced. my county of 400,000 has no cases. Makah indian tribe has closed Neah bay to outsiders. Yikes............. Correction- 3 cases

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 16, 2020)

Four battery operated tools. Circular saw, jig saw, drill, chain saw, and a radio. Plus a solar panel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 16, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> CA Glue


What fer?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 16, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> What fer?



Hmmm...Instant stitching if you get hit by someone else's hole making machine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 16, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> What fer?


ummm... I didn't think to grab Duct Tape in time?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Mar 19, 2020)

I won't even pretend for 72 hours, but for more permanent situations.....
1) My gasifier unit that I built. It's a "thing" that burns charcoal and the exhaust from it can run any gasoline engine up to probably 30-40 HP.
2) My bandmill plus the nearly 30 bands for it and the sharpener.
3) My 10,000 watt generator, which can run off the gasifier.
4) My 1993 4WD diesel pickup. It's old enough that it doesn't have a computer, you should always be able to steal some diesel. When you can't find diesel the 7.3 litre engine is proven to run off many other things without modifications.
5) My chainsaw, chains, fuel and oil kit.
My list is based on a multiple person plan where each one brings certain things.

Although I'm certainly not the most knowledgeable person on this subject, I've read a little on the survivalist forums and OMG there are some folks with some wild and stupid ideas! Read up on it, it's pure entertainment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------

